# 2006 Rs21 Bottom Bunk Latch



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm not sure how this works on earlier years but the latch to keep the bottom bunk up will only latch if you remove the cushion on a 06 RS21. So I decided to relocate the latch so it would latch with the cushion up.

First I marked the location of the pin on the leather trimming. I then removed the leather trimming piece. Marking the center first I then removed the staples holding the leather and cut a rectangle out so the latch could fit. I trimmed a hole in the vinyl and contact cemented the leather back in place. The biggest issue was the bottom screw of the latch ended up in the 1/2" gap between the door and side. I trimmed a piece of 1 1/2" pine to fill the gap so the bottom screw had something to hold into. The trim piece holds the pine in the gap when it is replaced.

It wasn't as easy I thought it was going to be but not horrible.








I am pretty sure Keystone decide to place the latch where it was because of the door gap issue. I can't see removing the cushion to latch the bunk as it doesn't fit very well in the upper bunk.

You can find completed photos at the end of the my gallery here along with most of the other mods I have done. ( WARNING - probably not healthy for low-bandwidth connections)
Trailer mods


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice job Blue Wedge









Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

That's a good idea









Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice mod, Dave!








Gotta love that Outbacker sense of adventure!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

I have a 2003 21rs and I have always been annoyed that you have to remove the bottom cushion before latching the bunk (we usually just put the mattress on the upper bunk). It doesn't seem like it would have taken too many brains to design the latch to accommodate the mattress in place. Anyway, your mod sounds very interesting. Any chance you might add some photos? Thanks.


----------



## TheMillers (Aug 8, 2005)

Latch???
I didn't every realize that it had a latch!!!We just leave push it up, I guess since I've got the kids bikes in there, falling was never an issue. Now I can't wait to get home to find my latch!

Bruce


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

I never knew it had a latch either.

Toolman


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I haven't used it but I haven't had the trailer very long. I just needed it to be latched at all times ... could be a safety hazzard.







Now I just need to find something to stuff in there so the latch has something to do.

Here are a couple of mini shots... of the latch mod. Or you can visit the link in the first post.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

David,
Man, you've been busy indeed! I really like the "Atomic Clock Alarm" mod, good job! The indoor/outdoor carpet thing is a great idea for hunting season, not to mention the flipped axel....
As we told you guy's earlier, we have had our lower bunk up since we bought the TT. When we lowered it down last August for our Grandson we found more storage type bins on the wall side of the bunk we had totally forgotten about, one of the things that we discovered was elimated on the '06.

Great job!!

Scott

Post Script,
Hey, you fellow Outbackers would have been proud of how full the "Wedge's" shopping cart was at Camping World on Saturday! We ran into them on the way out the door at CW. We managed to get away for under $20 this time, a miracle!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Just looked at your pics, some real nice mods you've done. My axle brackets are different then yours. They have an extra bolt between the two brackets










It's great having the extra height isn't it??


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

> Post Script,
> Hey, you fellow Outbackers would have been proud of how full the "Wedge's" shopping cart was at Camping World on Saturday! We ran into them on the way out the door at CW. We managed to get away for under $20 this time, a miracle!


DW







cut me off at CW.







We started without a basket, then a basket and then went for a cart.









I was really surprised we saw someone from the rally so soon. Nice place to meet for the post rally event. Can be expensive though.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

camping479 said:


> It's great having the extra height isn't it??
> [snapback]58405[/snapback]​


It really makes a difference with my TV. I have a lot less drop than I would without it. TT and TV are pretty level. The ride down to Astoria(breakin run) and back was pretty smooth. I was overly paranoid taking corners though.

I never got to try the speed humps in our neighboorhood without them flipped. We have a hump outside and we hear the smack scrape pretty regularly.

I do like the look of the TT with them flipped...kind of gives it that ready to pounce look.


----------



## TheMillers (Aug 8, 2005)

BruceRiv68 said:


> Latch???
> I didn't every realize that it had a latch!!!We just leave push it up, I guess since I've got the kids bikes in there, falling was never an issue. Now I can't wait to get home to find my latch!
> 
> Bruce
> [snapback]58203[/snapback]​


Hey I just checked last night and I don't have a latch for the bottom bunk! Now I wonder if it was a recent change or a defect!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

David,

Did you do the axle flip yourself, or have it done for you?
And if so, where?
As much as I would rather not, I am probably going to have to do the same with mine, due to the larger wheels.

Thanks for any input!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> David,
> 
> Did you do the axle flip yourself, or have it done for you?
> And if so, where?
> ...


The dealer did it before I picked it up. It was very a reasonable price. Great service and people at Tacoma RV.


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

We do not have a latch either, the matress slids down when it tilts up. So you have to lift the materss up about 4 inches to tilt back down. It is a bit of a pain to lift matress but otherwise no problems.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Reggie44 said:


> We do not have a latch either, the matress slids down when it tilts up. So you have to lift the materss up about 4 inches to tilt back down. It is a bit of a pain to lift matress but otherwise no problems.
> [snapback]58819[/snapback]​


No. There is a brown/wood 6" piece of trim that holds it in place.


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

BlueWedge said:


> Reggie44 said:
> 
> 
> > We do not have a latch either, the matress slids down when it tilts up. So you have to lift the materss up about 4 inches to tilt back down. It is a bit of a pain to lift matress but otherwise no problems.
> ...


There might be oon your trailer but there is not on mine. So either the improved it(?) or mine is missing it. Either way it is not there. JR


----------

